
Free SVG and PNG Icons Easily Customizable For Games - Hirvesh
http://game-icons.net/
======
rplnt
Some other icon sets (probably appeared on HN before, don't know where I got
them from):

flags: <https://www.gosquared.com/resources/flag-icons>

user interface: <https://www.gosquared.com/resources/165-vector-icons> and
<http://adamwhitcroft.com/batch/>

~~~
giulianob
The icons the OP linked to are for games though which are VERY hard to find
large good quality sets. The icons you are linking are great for general apps
but probably not very useful for games.

------
EwanG
These are always fun, but don't address the need that many game developers
(ok, at least "I") have - the need for detailed backgrounds - preferably ones
that can mesh well with each other. That can really help set the "world" for
the player, and while a developer can often do their own sprite artwork,
backgrounds tend to be an art to themselves.

I usually end up going to either one of my 3D tools or my photographs, and
then playing with filters in Photoshop to get an artistic look that isn't too
jarring.

------
viggity
see also: <http://thenounproject.com/>

~~~
brador
Is there any way to download the noun project icons as a single zip file?

~~~
guycook
I'm not seeing any on the website as a guest but

    
    
        wget http://thenounproject.com/download/zipped/svg_{1..10000}.zip && unzip '*.zip' && zip nouns *.svg
    

should do the trick

------
neovive
Very nice set and great organization; reminds me a lot of The Noun Project. It
would be great to see some more examples of other games/projects using these
icons.

------
giulianob
This icon set is really awesome. I'm planning on using them at some point for
my game Tribal Hero ( <http://tribalhero.com> ). I wish they were colored but
I'm probably going to use them as decals in flags instead.

------
neovive
I downloaded a few random icons in SVG format and noticed that Inkscape opens
them exactly as they appear on the website, but Illustrator CS 6 does not
maintain the proper stroke width.

~~~
faramarz
Open the SVG file in Illustrator. Works great

------
mixmastamyk
Nice work. Would be better if they didn't have a background embedded, I can
add that at display time.

Is there a cdn for these icon sets?

------
socialist_coder
Would it be difficult to offer an additional PNG download zip that has the
icons in white with a transparent background?

------
negrit
I personally use icones.pro, they have over 200 000 icones, and the quality is
good.

(I don't own/operate this website)

------
laserDinosaur
I've been using this site for a while now. Good to see it getting a bit more
attention.

------
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

Game Icons is a massive icon pack containing a mighty 950+ icons which can be
used for games or applications. The icons are categorized in various
categories such as Animal, Weapon, Fire , Food, Action, Liquid, Symbol, Skull,
Plant, Body, Heart, Tool, Arrow, Sea, Stone, Eye, Machine, Sword, Face,
Chemical and more.

Dozens of new icons are added weekly and if you need a specific icon, you can
even send a request by email. The icons are available in SVG and PNG formats,
which can all be downloaded at once from the website.

License: CC 3.0 License

~~~
laserDinosaur
I get the feeling you're posting game-icons.net here just as an excuse to also
link to your news site. I think the submitted link is fine, but also posting a
link to your site seems borderline spam.

~~~
Hirvesh
c'mon, it's not that bad, it's kind of a win-win situation, you get to know
about things, I get some shameless promotion.

At <http://www.functionn.in>, we do not post things which have been posted all
over the web. We post things which are AWESOME and FRESH. We do this daily.
Check it out once, I'm sure you'll find it super useful :)

But if people are not fine with it, I'll stop. Just drop comment here people.
I'll take it as a no-go :)

~~~
biot
What a coincidence. At <http://www.example.com/>, we like doing the exact same
things. Everything we post is AWESOME and FRESH as well as being done daily.
Check it out, it's super useful!

Everyone please reply and post your own website as well because obviously if
everyone promoted themselves inside every discussion, it would add a ton of
value and would totally not be spam.

Scratch that. Here's another thought: if you want to promote your own site,
put some value-added content within your site and link to that. For example:
how to resize, color, and use game-icons.net in cocos2d for iOS. That would
make for a decent blog entry that does three things: (1) lets people know
about game-icons.net; (2) demonstrates how to make practical use of the icons;
and (3) links to your own site where you can do your self-promotion and gain
subscribers (or whatever your goal is).

~~~
Hirvesh
Thank you for those wise words! Will keep that in mind and try to improve the
quality of the posts :)

Edit: Actually it's a brilliant suggestion. Thank you for this biot!

